# caption this comp



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

Caption this is when I post a picture then everyone trys to guess what the horse is thinking saying I pick the best guess then the winner will post a picture and again people guess the winner picks the best and so on. 
here is my pic and YOU can only have two guesses one person can enter all classes
class 1:stabled








class 2: funny








class 3: pony


----------



## Perfect Browbands (May 23, 2009)

For class 3ony
" Im not a horse, im a giraffe i tell you a giraffe"


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Class 2:

"I did not sign up for the chicken. Human, maybe... but not the stinkin' chicken!"

Class 3:
"If I stand here long enough, maybe I will become invisible..."


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

cool never would have thought of those


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

come on guys keep it comin


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

class one: "OMG!!!! WHAT IS THAT!?!? *unlatches gate as u turn around and runs like there is no tomorrow* MADE YOU LOOK U DIRTY CHOOK!!! HAHAHA!"

class


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

sorry wasnt suppose to post yet 

Class 2: "all we need is ducktape!!! then we could take you down!!!"

Class 3: "see these hooves... do you see them?!? they aint movin and they're not goin to anytime soon!!!!!!"


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

happygoose you win class 2 good one
and class 1 how did you now shes a bolter lol


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

haha lol thanks!!!
lol the look in her eyes just say... im an evil master mind and i will escape just as soon as your not looking.... LOL!!!!!

so do i post pics now?? if so... do i post pics for all 3 classes??

Thanks again


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Class 1: "Well of course you can take my picture. I AM the lady of the stable"

Class 2: "*sigh* the guys in the paddock are never going to let me live this down"


----------

